# Selling poison?



## Timberidge (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a small Sharp and Dohme Arsenic three sided amber bottle never opened, filled with arsenic and the cotton on top.
 My question is can the bottle be sold online with the poison in it?. The cork has sealed it very tight .Is there any value to these bottles with poison in them rather than empty?    thank you


----------



## kwalker (Jun 17, 2011)

arsonic trioxide is a dangerous form of arsonic (most forms of it are). However, you see poisons on eBay all the time with pills still inside of them so my opinion is it's the same thing. Just maybe wrap it in a few plastic bags and plenty of bubble wrap when you ship it. If it's been sealed all these years and nothing has come out of it what's a few days going to hurt?

 If you don't feel comfortable still, I'd be interested in it with the contents and label. Let me know and good luck []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello bruce,

 Interesting question. I've never bought nor sold on the bay, and don't know the RULES.

 I cannot tell from your fuzzy photo if it is embossed or not. It appears to be a 20th century bottle.

 I certainly would not want to put deadly POISON in the hands of some unknown "buyer."

 "Effects on Humans: Arsenic compounds are irritants, systemic toxins, and carcinogens in humans. Acute exposures to arsenic compounds are considered rare in industry; most poisonings are the result of ingestion of contaminated food and drinks [Hathaway et al. 1991]. The trivalent arsenic compounds are the most toxic to humans. Initial responses to acute poisoning include burning of the lips, constriction of the throat, and dysphagia [Hathaway et al. 1991]. This is followed by excruciating pain in the abdominal region, severe nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. Toxic effects on the liver, blood-forming organs, both central and peripheral nervous systems, and the cardiovascular system may also occur. Convulsions, coma, and death may follow within 24 hours of severe poisonings [Hathaway et al. 1991]. Acute inhalation exposures to arsenic compounds may result in damage to the mucous membranes of the respiratory system [Parmeggiani 1983]. Severe irritation of the nasal mucosae, larynx, and bronchi have been observed following exposures. In addition, exposed skin may become irritated; cases of dermatitis have been reported following dermal contact with arsenic compounds [Parmeggiani 1983]. Conjunctivitis, visual disturbances, hyperpigmentation of the skin, and perforation of the nasal septum have been described in the literature [Hathaway et al. 1991]. Chronic exposure causes damage to the nervous system, cardiovascular system, and liver [Parmeggiani 1983]. Anemia and leukocytopenia have been reported to occur following chronic exposures to arsenic compounds [Parmeggiani 1983]. Cancers of the skin, lungs, larynx, lymphoid system, and viscera have been identified as potential responses to arsenic poisoning [Hathaway et al. 1991]. IARC has reviewed the available data and considers arsenic to be a Group 1 carcinogen with sufficient evidence of carcinogenicity in humans [IARC 1987]." From.

 Lovely stuff...


----------



## kwalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey surface, you callin me an "unknown buyer"? []

 In any case, I guess I'd be a little wary about who you'd be selling it to. I'm not sure on the half life on As2O3 is but seeing as though arsenics is around 111 days is it possible that this stuff has become inert by now if it's old enough?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 17, 2011)

Strictly speaking its illegal to ship that bottle via USPS (class 6 toxic). 
 I'm not sure whether a collector would want it with contents or without... my guess is "with" since people like stuff as original as possible.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 18, 2011)

Even though there are rules against transporting poisons in breakable containers, it happens all the time via ebay.  I would leave it as is.  If it was empty, it wouldn't be worth much of anything.  From what I can see, it has no embossing, making this a "slick" and not considered a "poison bottle" by the bottle collecting community, regardless of what the label says the contents are.  As without them, it could have had anything.  So having the original contents in it, along with the label, gives it the value.  Just make sure it's packed real well.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 18, 2011)

Though, we are speculating here as you have not said that it had any embossing on it.  Does it?  Because it looks a lot like a KT-16.  The only embossing on it says Sharp & Dohme Baltimore down one of the sides.  That would make it worth a bit more, even though it's common on it's own, it's still a complete bottle.


----------



## Timberidge (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank You for all the answers .To answer a few questions the little bottle is embossed.     Bruce


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2011)

As a drug that's still in use today it has a limited shelf life. As a drug and how it was prepared then, I don't know. I does occur naturally in the soil so it could still be fatal as arsenic but may be inert now as a old medicine. 
 I wish I was allowed to take chemistry in high school.


----------

